# Beersmith Water Profile Required



## BOG (29/1/08)

Does anyone have a Sydney Water Profile in BeerSmith format?

I'm trying to work out how to "Burtonise" my water.



BOG


----------



## captian black beer (29/1/08)

Can't do the Beer smith thing but here's the analysis.

http://www.sydneywater.com.au/Publications...ysis.pdf#Page=1

I think your water would be from the Prospect Plant


----------



## BOG (30/1/08)

Thanks Captain Black.

Here's the result in BeerSmith format.



BOG 

View attachment Sydney_Water.bsm


----------

